# Drywall Estimating Help



## mikerams20 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello Everyone,<br><br>I need all estimators attention for some help.<br><br>I'm in the middle of pricing a few large commercial and residential jobs.  I'm looking to see how other estimators are pricing jobs, what they look for to save cost and offer a better bid, do you cut some corners when pricing, do you offer package bids (ie. studs, taping, insulation, acoustic ceiling and paint all in one).  <br><br>Any feedback for tip on this would be great.<br><br>Thanks,<br><br>Mike<br>


----------



## rjensen ptg (Aug 11, 2012)

is that ALL you want??!!?:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Charge by the square foot.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bid low, then back-charge a lot when it looks like it's not going to work out. :laughing:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

when you find out all that you will have reached drywall nervauna and be content.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

alltex said:


> when you find out all that you will have reached drywall nervauna and be content.


Nervauna: Defined as a state when the nerves are calmed from getting a ****-job in the sauna.

Unless you were referring to "Nirvana", which is something only a little bit different.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Nervauna: Defined as a state when the nerves are calmed from getting a ****-job in the sauna.
> 
> Unless you were referring to "Nirvana", which is something only a little bit different.


 LOL!!! How do you know these things???? LMAO!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> LOL!!! How do you know these things???? LMAO!!!!!!:thumbsup:


I make them up! :laughing:

I made up the definition for "nervauna", primarily because it's a horrible misspelling of the real word. 

(Nirvana: Emancipation from ignorance and the extinction of all attachment. 

Defining "attachment" in this case is far more typing than I want to undertake. I'll say this.....attachment is basically "wanting stuff".)


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought it was a rock and roll band.that guy would probobly learn as much about bidding from them as he,s gona get from us!!


----------



## drywall paul (Oct 19, 2012)

*drywall estimating help*

my guess is you are a drywall contractor. like what the others said...bid it cheap and backcharge the general contractor to get your prices up..


----------



## RB Construction (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey mike this is a question fro rb construction, were just getting things going up an runnin and my big question im asking everyone is, what is the best way to bid on a new hang drywall job, and were in lancaster, oh so about how much would one charge, and is it better to bid per board or sq.ft


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

drywall paul said:


> my guess is you are a drywall contractor. like what the others said...bid it cheap and backcharge the general contractor to get your prices up..


 Thats what hacks and scabs do.. If you don't know how to bid a job you should stay out of the game and leave it to those who took the time to build their businesses up with hard work and hard knocks. If you have to rip off a general contractor to make money then you won't be around very long.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Thats what hacks and scabs do.. If you don't know how to bid a job you should stay out of the game and leave it to those who took the time to build their businesses up with hard work and hard knocks. If you have to rip off a general contractor to make money then you won't be around very long.


Exactly. I've been on jobs where the super, when confronted with something simple like a box without a mud ring would say "cover it up....they should have been ready....that's how we make our money":blink: Instead, I went and found an electrician and told him what the guy said :laughing: F*** that guy.

I was mortified and thought "That's a hell of a way to build business relationships with the other trades."


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I already told someone before just send me the plans and I will bid them for $20 :yes:. I will even use your current prices and everything


----------



## drywall paul (Oct 19, 2012)

are you telling me I dont know how to do estimates? T think this is the wrong place to ask for estimating help?the guy that was asking all the questions about how to bid a job is an idiot!do you think you will give this idiot all the things you know about estimating?You should be careful in what you say and publish on this forums because you dont exactly know who you're talking to..if you think I dont know how to bid a job, you should be careful, be subjective in what you tell people.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywall paul said:


> are you telling me I dont know how to do estimates? T think this is the wrong place to ask for estimating help?the guy that was asking all the questions about how to bid a job is an idiot!do you think you will give this idiot all the things you know about estimating?You should be careful in what you say and publish on this forums because you dont exactly know who you're talking to..if you think I dont know how to bid a job, you should be careful, be subjective in what you tell people.


 
We know where you live !!!!! And you WILL sign zee pappers!!!!


----------



## drywall paul (Oct 19, 2012)

you know where I live....SO what


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywall paul said:


> you know where I live....SO what


 Chill man!


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

I get asked this alot on job sites...

Knowing how to bid in IMO is an art as much as science, depends on customer and job.

Back charging in residential is a big no no around here, I've seen more than a few guys run off because they popped the G/C on the final invoice for stuff they said was 'no problem'.

Commercial it's all about communication, all of my commercial clients appreciate the 'look out for the other trades' attitude I use instead of the typical 'F'em shoulda been done right in the first place' idea that most guys use. 

Finally if you're not sure about how much to charge, it's better to be a little higher on the price and be able to do the job right or not get the project than to bid low and either get screwed or have to back charge like crazy and piss off the client.

(my 2 cents)


----------



## ant (Dec 5, 2012)

*need advice*

Hey I have been working hourly for 2 years with a company doing the odd house my partners a journeyman kinda in the same vote..work went slow and were looking for work...anyways I had gotten us a floor of an apt building for square footage I am getting a gst number today ..are there any precautions or procedures to going about subcontracting through another drywall company? Do I sign anything? I need the work and don't want to get fkd over any advice fellas


----------



## Timpowers604 (Sep 18, 2010)

your f'ed already If you dont have a contract ,sorry to say it! Get a contract in writing the footage the price he level of quality expected.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

ant said:


> Hey I have been working hourly for 2 years with a company doing the odd house my partners a journeyman kinda in the same vote..work went slow and were looking for work...anyways I had gotten us a floor of an apt building for square footage I am getting a gst number today ..are there any precautions or procedures to going about subcontracting through another drywall company? Do I sign anything? I need the work and don't want to get fkd over any advice fellas


 I would ask for a work order before starting any job. next provide them with an estimate so they can fill in the details. . Just make sure that it gets signed and has the scope of work that you are doing. For instance apt #123A taping 10,000 sqft at $1.00 per sqft making sure to account for corner bead, flex tape or height work. Then with a Final price $10,000. Then make sure to ask what the companies pay policy and and procedure. Cross your fingers and hope you get paid promptly.


----------

